# Upgraded to FreeBSD 9, having USB issues



## jwdevel (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,

I recently upgraded from FreeBSD 7.4 to 9.0-RELEASE.
Generally everything's working, but I am having trouble mounting my digital camera over USB.

I know USB got overhauled in 8.0, so maybe there's just a new way of doing things that I don't know about...

I have an external HDD which shows up as da0 with no problems, so I know some kinds of USB work.

When I plug in the camera, dmesg gives:


```
ugen3.2: <Sony> at usbus3
    umass1: <Sony Sony DSC, class 0/0, rev 2.00/5.00, addr 2> on usbus3
    umass1:  RBC over CBI; quirks = 0x1000
    umass1:9:1:-1: Attached to scbus9
```

Note: there is no 'da*' information in the output, as there is in the handbook's section on USB. I also see no /dev/da* other than my already-connected external HDD.


```
# ls /dev/da*
    /dev/da0    /dev/da0s1  /dev/da0s1b /dev/da0s1d
```

However, the device does show up in usbconfig:

```
# usbconfig list
    ugen0.1: <OHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
    ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
    ugen2.1: <OHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
    ugen3.1: <EHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
    ugen1.2: <My Book Western Digital> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
    ugen3.2: <Sony DSC Sony> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

Note the last line, there.
The device does NOT show up in `camcontrol devlist`.

Am I missing something?
Shouldn't my device be showing up as da1, as it used to when I was on 7.4?

Any help appreciated,
John


```
# uname -a
    FreeBSD lumpy.fake_fake.net 9.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p4 #1: Fri Nov  9 21:46:56 PST 2012 root@lumpy.fake_fake.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## jwdevel (Nov 26, 2012)

Small follow-up: this might be related to this PR: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=172937
Might be buggy support of this particular device.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe reading the commands in the posts I've made about gphoto(2) and its shell mode would enable access to the camera's file system that way?


----------



## jwdevel (Nov 27, 2012)

jb_fvwm2: thanks, I'll look into it. I remember having issues with gphoto on 7.4, but maybe it will work now in 9.0 

Also, apparently several Sony Cybershot owners have similar issues to mine:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=usb/172633    (my original link was wrong)
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=usb/137035
http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/SONY-DSC-doesn-t-work-via-usb-regression-td3925214.html


----------

